
Czech Artists’ Radical Book Designs of the Early 20th Century - prismatic
http://hyperallergic.com/250851/czech-artists-radical-book-designs-of-the-early-20th-century/
======
carlob
Another great Czech artist from that era is photographer František Drtikol. I
strongly suggest you do an image search of his name to see his highly abstract
nudes.

------
guard-of-terra
Cant't say they're radical, they remind me of everything at once.

But looks good anyway.

~~~
kaybe
Maybe it was radical at the time of making.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Beardsley was definitely before.

